# Health section?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

When our spouse becomes ill, or when we are diagnosed with a particular health problem, it might be useful to have a health section on the site where we can come and talk about these issues and exchange ideas, tips, etc.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Excellent idea Matt. As physician I would gladly help and share whatever I can to enhance the health of our members here. I invite other healthcare providers here to speak up and share their wisdom.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I had become almost impossible to live with. I was not aware of it, but my temper was becoming a problem. 

It was caused by high blood sugar from untreated and undiagnosed type 2 diabetes. Within days of starting to take Metformin I was back to my old, calmer self.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

What sort of symptoms did you experience, Matt, I mean asied from the grouchiness?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ankh said:


> What sort of symptoms did you experience, Matt, I mean asied from the grouchiness?


Not sure, I have high blood pressure and rheumatoid arthritis so might have not noticed symptoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

